# What about Huns



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

All this talk about the devil bird. :twisted: 

Does any one hunt Huns :?: 

I will be heading out in the morning. I will post my results or lack there of. :wink:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt them i know where two coveys are. so after i go after the chukars i'll try my luck with the huns unless someone else finds them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know an area for them huns. They're always there when I dont have my gun and nowhere to be found when I do.

Dang it!! :x 

sawsman


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know of a couple spots that have "hunny" habitat, but I've only chased chukars in the area. I've never targeted them specifically.... that might have to change because I hear they taste wonderful. Good luck MP.... hope you get some. 8)


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Well my brother and I made it out for some Huns this morning. I was not the best opener but we managed four. I got three and my bro Mat got one. My lab Madison did good and flushed and retrieved the birds well. The Huns we shot today are small. I am sure they are young but I don't remember shooting any this small before. Well maybe they will grow before winter.

Here is Mat with the Huns and Madison my lab.


----------

